# What Sunday paper do you read?



## Shawady (27 Aug 2010)

The only day I buy a paper is Sunday. I normally get the Sunday Times but I think the quality has deteriorated recently.
What newspapers to do other AAMers read?


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Aug 2010)

The Tribune - about the only non-tabloid competitor to the Sindo which I detest. The Sunday Times contains about 4 times more paper than I'm prepared to flick through.


----------



## Caveat (27 Aug 2010)

Shawady said:


> The only day I buy a paper is Sunday.


 
Me too.



> I normally get the Sunday Times but I think the quality has deteriorated recently.


 
+1 but I'm still going to get it.

Tribune can be good too - seems to be less opinionated than most.


----------



## TarfHead (27 Aug 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> The Tribune - about the only non-tabloid competitor to the Sindo which I detest. The Sunday Times contains about 4 times more paper than I'm prepared to flick through.


 
I used to get the Tribune, and then we got the Sunday Times as well, cos herself likes the magazines. So then I dropped the Tribune. We get The Observer once a month too, for the Food Monthly magazine.

plus Irish Times Monday (sport), Friday (business) and Saturday.

Sunday Times & Irish Times delivered to home.



Betsy Og said:


> .. the Sindo which I detest


 
+1


----------



## becky (27 Aug 2010)

I rotate between the The Times, The Tribune and The SBP - depending on the front page.

I am sometimes guilty of buying the Daily Mail at the weekend for the mag and tv listings - well that's my excuse anyway and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## VOR (27 Aug 2010)

Sunday Times and SBP. Tribune from time to time. Observer once a month (Sport)


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Aug 2010)

Sunday Times usually, Tribune if no Sunday Times left. Same as others, I only buy on Sunday these days and refuse to buy the Sindo.


----------



## purpeller (27 Aug 2010)

I think none of them are worth it.  The Sunday Times is very UK oriented after the first couple of pages in each section - I also don't like that a small forest is destroyed to manufacture it.


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2010)

Tribune and SBP.
I don't buy and Oirish papers such as the mail or times.


----------



## Deas (27 Aug 2010)

I'm going to buck the trend.  I buy the Sunday Times for general reading, the Mail on Sunday and the Sunday world for crime.  I know.....


----------



## ivuernis (27 Aug 2010)

I'll occasionally buy the Sunday Business Post but I stopped buying newspapers on a regular basis years ago once they all became readily available online. I used to buy the Observer on a Sunday especially when they published the fantastic Observer Sport Monthly magazine. Wish I'd hung onto them but they're all archived on the website.


----------



## liaconn (27 Aug 2010)

I read the Tribune and sometimes the Sunday Times or the Sunday Observer. Apart from the SBP most of the other Sunday papers are rags.


----------



## The_Banker (27 Aug 2010)

If I stopped buying papers there would be plenty more forests in Ireland.
I buy the 4 main papers on Sunday. The Sunday Independent, Tribune, SBP and Sunday Times. I keep saying I will stop buying the Indo but its like listening to the Joe Duffy Show, I cant help myself. Although I do like Shane Ross in it.
As I am from Cork I buy the Echo most evenings even though its rubbish. Its good for local sport but that is about it. However, tradition ensures I buy it.
I get The Examiner on Saturdays for the local property section.
I get the Indo for the business on Thursdays and I buy the occassional English paper at the weekends.

From a magazine perspective I buy loads. The Phoenix every two weeks, Business Plus and Business & Finance every month. Village whenever it comes out (I think its quarterly now) as well as sports magazines like WSC which isn't dominated by the Premiership.
I also get history mags (Irish & English) and a coin collectors and football programme magazines....

But hey, I enjoy um..


----------



## Firefly (27 Aug 2010)

The_Banker said:


> If I stopped buying papers there would be plenty more forests in Ireland.
> I buy the 4 main papers on Sunday. The Sunday Independent, Tribune, SBP and Sunday Times. I keep saying I will stop buying the Indo but its like listening to the Joe Duffy Show, I cant help myself. Although I do like Shane Ross in it.
> As I am from Cork I buy the Echo most evenings even though its rubbish. Its good for local sport but that is about it. However, tradition ensures I buy it.
> I get The Examiner on Saturdays for the local property section.
> ...


 

I'm a company director - can you please send me the receipts


----------



## Rois (28 Aug 2010)

I stopped buying any newspapers about 2 years ago and don't miss them one bit.


----------



## Caveat (28 Aug 2010)

ivuernis said:


> I'll occasionally buy the Sunday Business Post but I stopped buying newspapers on a regular basis years ago once they all became readily available online. I used to buy the Observer on a Sunday especially when they published the fantastic Observer Sport Monthly magazine. Wish I'd hung onto them but they're all archived on the website.



I'm sorry ivuernis, but what the hell is going on with your post count?

You've been around here since 1978 and were stuck on 20 odd for some reason and now 36, but yet you can still post in the depths?! 

A mystery older than the absence of ClubMan...


----------



## Homer (28 Aug 2010)

Caveat said:


> A mystery older than the absence of ClubMan...



A mystery indeed.  If you look up Clubman on the members list, the date of his last post is shown as N/A and there are around 10 contributors with a similar listing, including CCOVICH.  All of their user names begin with the letter C.

What's going on?


----------



## SlugBreath (29 Aug 2010)

I only buy the Saturday Indo and it takes me several days just to read it. I get around to the Weekend Review supplement by Wednesday.  No real interest in newspapers anymore.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Aug 2010)

SBP every week and one other , sometimes, depending on the "over the fold headlines". tabloids, never.


----------



## Mpsox (30 Aug 2010)

Times and Tribune on a Sunday, Sunday Indo isn't really a newspaper and I really have no interest in what Brendan O'Connor has been up to. SBP is a good read for business, but on a Sunday I really want to switch off, especially with all the doom and gloom

Get De Paper on a Monday, Friday and Sat and IT for the rest of the week. Been known to buy the Daily Telegraph on a Saturday from time to time, tons of reading in it. Local weekly is a must, if only for the entertaining court cases and sports

I have too many magazine subscriptions from the US where mostly they are very cheap, Sports Illustrated is a must, as is The Atlantic and The Smithsonian, also Nat Geographic. Tend to be in London twice to three time s a month so stock up on cooking and history ones over there, actually can't remember the last time I bought a magazine in Ireland.


----------



## michaelm (30 Aug 2010)

Sunday Times.  Not great but better than the rest.


----------



## enoxy (30 Aug 2010)

*Saturday*: Irish Times, Indo, Guardian, Irish Daily Mail, Daily Express. 

*Sunday*: Sunday Times, Mail on Sunday, Sunday Express

*M-F* : Free internet versions of papers.

I find the Saturday papers a great read but Sunday's are a total waste of time as they regurgitate all of the week's news with nothing extra, but the wife insists we get them on Sunday so that's the end of the argument!!


----------



## bren1916 (30 Aug 2010)

Saturday Indo - does me for both days 

No Sunday Indo anymore - just couldn't take one more article or photo of de burgh's daughter 

Tried the Tribune but just given up on the Sunday's now..


----------



## Liamos (30 Aug 2010)

Seems remarkable the number of people who don't buy the Sunday Indo. Is this really the case or are people jusy embarrassed to admit that they buy it? It does after all outsell all other Sunday papers except the Sunday World I think? So who's buying it?


----------



## aonfocaleile (30 Aug 2010)

I've given up buying a Sunday newspaper on a regular the basis. The Irish Times on a Saturday does me for the weekend. I find the ST too focused on the UK and I don't generally buy any paper from the Independent Group. I'll read excerpts from the Sunday Indo if a friend has it but I find the magazine rubbish in terms of "articles" and I don't like the way the TV section is laid out. On the rare occasion I buy a Sunday paper, it'll be the Tribune or the Sunday World.


----------



## PyritePete (30 Aug 2010)

aonfocaleile said:


> The Irish Times on a Saturday does me for the weekend. On the rare occasion I buy a Sunday paper, it'll be the Tribune or the Sunday World.


 
+1 for irish Times on saturday & also Sunday World


----------



## fizzelina (31 Aug 2010)

I read online news during the week, get the Irish Times on a Saturday and try as I may I can't give up getting the nonsense that is the Sindo each Sunday. I only buy 2 papers a week. The Sindo is the one I could defo do without.


----------



## Deiseblue (31 Aug 2010)

Since the Sunday Sport disappeared from the newsagent's shelves I lost all interest in papers.

I remember a picture of a London bus on the moon ( possibly faked ? ) with the headline " London bus found on moon " , the following week  they printed a picture of the moon sans bus with the headline " London bus disappears from moon " - class !

My mates tell me that the nearest thing presently available is the Sunday Indo.


----------



## droileen (6 Sep 2010)

[broken link removed] will deliver a Sunday Times, loaf of bread + 1 litre of milk to Dublin addresses before 10 a.m. for €6 per week.

www.newsdelivery.ie will deliver the Irish Times to your door in Dublin before 7.30 a.m. each morning, provided you take it 5 days a week.  No delivery charge.


----------



## demoivre (6 Sep 2010)

Pretty much given up on all of them. Over the years have bought Indo, Tribune, Sunday Times and SBP on different occasions. My wife bought the Indo yesterday which I flicked through in about ten minutes - got more enjoyment out of the Aldi leaflet in it !


----------

